#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-21
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<dariusH> list
<brobostigon> good afternoon dariusH :)
<dariusH> oops missed a slash
<dariusH> !seen ianto
<uc_tumbleweed> dariusH: ianto was last seen in #ubuntu-cym 16 hours, 11 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <ianto> I know
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<dariusH> where is he?
<dariusH> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> no idea,
<brobostigon> sorry,
<dariusH> !tell
<uc_tumbleweed> dariusH: tell <nick> <text>
<dariusH> !tell ianto see you next year then i gues :P
<dariusH> s/gues/guess\
<brobostigon> ?
<dariusH> he got the merit award apparently
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-22
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good morning darius :)
<darius> morning brobostigon
<darius> How's things?
<brobostigon> darius: not bad, could be better, feeling ill. how about you?
<darius> I'm good
<brobostigon> :)
<darius> trying out natty, still quite buggy, had a few problems with compiz
<darius> but i'm quite liking it
<brobostigon> i gave up on unity, and am using the gnome3-teams ppa, and am using gnome-shell myself.
<darius> i tried gnome-shell
<darius> it's ugly :(
<brobostigon> i find it simple, which i like, but it works so much better for me, i like the new workspace management for example.
<darius> the workspace management yes
<darius> that is brilliant, but that's bound to find it's way onto unity at some point
<brobostigon> darius: it cant be, as far as i cansee, wth the way its implemented inunity right now, in truth.
<darius> there's always a way :P
<brobostigon> i have my doubts,
<darius> unity does need to be more themeable though
<darius> and the nm-applet doesn't show when you have your networking set up with an iface
<darius> which i have to do for the uni network :(
<brobostigon> i think thats down to gtk still. as when i added gnome3 components, unity caight parts of the themeing from gnome3/gtk3.
<darius> so i have to change my netowrking config every time i want to switch to wifi
<brobostigon> :(
<darius> I'll write a little bash script later to do it
<brobostigon> darius: the gnome3  version of network-manager is huge improvement, though,
<darius> wonder if i can hook it to call every time i unplug the ethernet :/
<darius> haven't seen it, i'll have a look now
<brobostigon> natty has the 2.32 version, whereas gnome3 uses 2.92.
<brobostigon> i think.
<brobostigon> !info network-manager natty
<uc_tumbleweed> brobostigon: info <url|feed>
<lubotu3> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4~git.20110228t143901.5cdded6-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 434 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<brobostigon> oh, sorry, wrong version numbering, but i know what iamgetting at.
<darius> yeah
<darius> oh the one with the slidy on/off buttons?
<darius> ooh FF4 is out today
<brobostigon> oh, imissed thhat.
<darius> don't think it's quite enough to tear me away from chromium :P but it is nice
<brobostigon> i will be sticking with chromium aswell, myself.
<brobostigon> also i like being ale to message with empathy via notifications, in gnome-shell, insted of messing about with and or changing windows to see new messages and or reply to people.
<darius> yeah i did see that, it does have some brilliant idea's
<brobostigon> i also like, that they are going to make the calendaring, independant from evolution, as you always had to add you calendars to evolution, to get stuff inthere.
<darius> that would be much better
<darius> have you tried any of the elementary apps?
<darius> Postler or Dexter?
<brobostigon> no, explain please.
<darius> the elementary project's email client and that, very nice, but very alpha :P
<darius> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/postler/
<brobostigon> looks interesting.
<brobostigon> hello everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-23
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone
<brobostigon> good night everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> afternoonings spectie
<markjones> Evenng all
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> [A
 * brobostigon returns 
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-22
<Espreon> Hello.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-03-23
<WelshyRob> Noswaith dda, I'm desperately trying to install quake2 (for my coursework), on by ubuntu box I have looked at all the official docs, but haven't had any joy. Can anyone recommend what to do?
